# Tree Stands



## big buck down (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm looking for a new tree stand.  Looking for something that isn't to heavy for long hikes, comfortable for long sits maybe over night, and good for bow hunting.  What are yall recommendations.  I saw one on T.V. the other day that had drop down blinds and storage places on it, I have been thinking about rigging mine like that but would kinda like something that's not as heavy and is a little quieter.

Thanks, BBD


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 22, 2008)

for a stand that is both light for the carry and comfy for the hunt, I have to recommend Summit. By far the lightest climber Ive ever carried, and they get some serious bite on the tree! My API may be a little bit roomier, but as far as having a stand that's light and easy as crap to set up on the tree, Summit is in a league of their own.


----------



## Hunter for life (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Summit Titan that I want to sell.  My son used it twice and thinks it has too much room.....  I paid $318 for it.  I would be willing to cut a deal.  

Here are the specifications:  


The Titan has all the proven features of the full-sized Goliath SS with even more room. The extended top section gives you more leg room while still maintaining the extra-wide features that allow for additional space for the full-sized hunter or for bulky, late-season clothing. Coupled with a wider, longer platform. QuickDrawâ„¢ cable system. RapidClimbâ„¢ stirrups. Aluminum SummitLoktâ„¢ construction. Stand is tested to TMAâ€ˆ standards. Includes a full-body safety harness and carrying straps. 
Size: 21" x 30-3/4" 
Weight: 24 lbs. 
Camo: Next Camo® G-1â„¢. 
Weight capacity: 350 lbs. 




Chris 
(770) 652-9419


----------



## whitworth (Sep 22, 2008)

*Ain't making those animals*

"I'm looking for a new tree stand. Looking for something that isn't to heavy for long hikes, comfortable for long sits maybe over night, and good for bow hunting."

They ain't making light /and comfortable stands.  A lot of "comfortable" stands, today, are getting made for the 300 pounder, and that means not light.  I use a comfortable stand from the 90's and its top weight was for 250 pounds and weighed 21 pounds.   Add the small pack and gear, and you easily exceed a carry of some 30-35 pounds.   More during gun season.   

And with insurance coverage and possible claims, they're not getting cheaper or lighter.

I take good care of mine;  carry in and carry out.   Summit seems to be making stands I would select.  I don't like those open diving board tree stands with the small seat.


----------



## germag (Sep 22, 2008)

I have a Summit 180 Max SS. Same specs as the Goliath. It's rated for 350 lbs. and it's very roomy and comfortable. It's an aluminum stand...it weighs 22 lbs. Easy to pack, light, quiet, easy to set up and easy to climb and you can choose to face the tree or face away from the tree. It has all the little pockets and such on the rails and seat too. It sells for $359.00 at BPS. I bought mine off Ebay new for $335 including shipping.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Sep 23, 2008)

*Why woould you want to sit in a treestand overnight?*

If legal hunting hours are from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset, then why would you want to sit in a treestand overnight???


----------



## germag (Sep 23, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> If legal hunting hours are from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset, then why would you want to sit in a treestand overnight???



To keep from having to walk through the woods in the dark when the coyotes are yelping 100 yards from your stand and screech owl are hollering?


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 23, 2008)

lone wolf


----------



## Sixes (Sep 23, 2008)

Summit Goliath


----------



## bucktail (Sep 23, 2008)

Adventure Outdoors in Smyrna has Summit stands at a real good price. I just bought a 180 max for 279. They also have Viper SS 199 among others, I think the Titan was 259. Just in case anyone wanted to know.


----------



## big buck down (Sep 23, 2008)

Rich Kaminski said:


> If legal hunting hours are from 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset, then why would you want to sit in a treestand overnight???



I dont wont to hunt at night, its just easier to hike an hour in the day light than to bump in to everything at night.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Oct 13, 2008)

The goliath has plenty of room, super comfy, and only weighs 21lbs.  I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## Up-A-Tree (Oct 14, 2008)

I like the Api grand slam


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Oct 14, 2008)

*This looks good...*

Check this out:

http://www.treewalkertreestands.com/


----------

